
Writing Clean Code in Python - whalesalad
https://github.com/zedr/clean-code-python
======
bilekas
Is this yours ? Why is this worthy of attention?

The reason I ask is because this is 1 millionth time I've seen this type of
post.

Ive seen so many infact im discouraged to even bother viewing.

WHY is this git repo better than others ?

Because SOLID ? ...

